# Hybrid LSP Test - The Finale! (7 weeks)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As many will know, the Volvo has been wearing two different hybrid LSPs on test for the past 7 weeks to see how they fared on a car which covers a high mileage in all weather conditions mother nature can throw at it up in Scotland. A finale after 7 weeks may sound a little strange, but read on and you will see why I have personally called time to the test - both products are showing evidence of still protecting but one has deteriorated in my eyes to the point where I would want to reapply.

So - after 7 weeks, a few washes during that time, the car is dirty from about 1000 miles of motorway and country roads to climb Schiehallion, and before any washing is carried out, we rinsed the car to see how the water behaved on the dirty panels - an LSP which can shed dirt better will show itself to better maintain its water behaviour before washing.

So, the boot - Product 1 on the left (passenger side) and Product 2 on the right:






Looking at this, it seems that Product 2 is showing evidence of sheeting the water off while Product 1 is allowing pooling of the water... Examining this on side panels...

Product 1:






Product 2:






Again, Product 2 shows a tendency to sheet the water off faster, showing evidence of protection on the panel whereas currently Product 1 seems to be suffering from a dirt coating which is preventing the sheeting of the water. Finally, examining this on the bonnet where Product 1 is now on the right (passenger side) and Product 2 on the drivers side:






So, for this part of the test, we first of all went for a snowfoam and rinse of the car:






This is the first time the car has been snowfoamed during the test. Following the snow foam, the car was then rinsed and we assessed the water behaviour again, this time on the bonnet where Product 1 is on the right hand side (passenger side) and product 2 on the left:






Yet again, Product 2 is showing faster sheeting of the water.

Following a full two bucket wash and thorough rinse, it was then time to assess the water behaviour of both products, on the bonnet as above:











At this stage, looking at the water behaviour, it is clear that both products are still protecting, but Product 1 has shown a significant deterioration in its water behaviour from the initial application to the point where I would now want to top up the product.

Compare the water behaviour to earlier in the test, after the first wash at 1 week:



Both products have deteriorated, but Product 2 has held on to its sheeting while Product 1 has slowed right down.

*Discussion*

Before going on, it is really important to note that this test shows how two LSPs have responded being on my car, under my wash techniques, and doing the mileage in the environment my car lives in - in other words, it is not a case that Product 1 will only last 7 weeks in all cases, it is the result of one test and a small part of a much bigger story!

So - what were the products? Well, they were:

*Product 1 - Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Product 2 - Collinite 476S*

One of the new hybrids takes on a product reknowned for durability! On durability alone, it would seem based on this test that 476 has a notable edge on SN, holding its water behaviour better though after 7 weeks, both products were still protecting according to the squeak test. The end of the test has come because I am no longer happy with the slow sheeting of SN Hybrid at this stage of the test and I would have topped it up at this stage.

Remember there is a lot of LSPs, not just durability assessed in the main here. For example, as easy to use as 476S is, SN Hybrid is easier to use and more forgiving to getting it on too thick. It does feel a bit more "made for you" than 476S which feels more "made to insulate power lines"! But I was hoping that SN Hyrbid would push 476S harder on durability in my test, though my car has been through a lot of rain, and also very hot sun so both extremes and a hard trial for LSPs. Ulitmately, if sticking with Dodo, I would be tempted to use Red Mist at this stage - itself a good stand alone sealant, but something that would probably be well suited to topping up a Hyrbid LSP which I think may be related to it.

I hope this thread and the test adds a little to the big picture of LSPs... as abvoe, please do not take the results here as absolute - they are the results seen on my car, under the particular conditions it is exposed to, and others may well see difference results based on what their car does.

The next test has now been set up - Celeste Dettaglio vs. Glasur. Thread to go up soon :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for taking the effort to put this together!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good test dave..

the look your getting there with snh is what i was trying to explain my z2 looks like sheeting wise(maybe not quite as much water holding but not far off) with 2 coats 24 hours apart.. after 2 weeks it was like that..
but the beading is still fantastic which i can't understand..

got more z2 to test.. but need a car to test it on lol


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

That seems about right for SN, put it on my brother Zetec s and lasted around 8-9 weeks. But like you say it is easy to use and goes on and off a treat.


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

I like Colli production very much and after this test I even more love these stuffs. Crazy waxes, love them  Thanks, Dave for another good test.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks Dave for the write up, makes me glad I'm a collie fan


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Collinite 476 does it again.... :thumb:

It looks great AND lasts. What more do you want?


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yet another awesome writeup. I've used 915 which I love, never used other collies, and was actually looking to get SNH, which I still will. I will definitely keep an eye out for Glasur vs Celeste as I own Glasur and think it's phenomenal.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a question Dave, how many coats of product did you apply?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Babalu826 said:


> Just a question Dave, how many coats of product did you apply?


1 coat of each product was applied


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice test dave ,its not always the new stuff thats the best!


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave, you mentioned the squeak test. what exactly is that?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great test and report Dave, as always thank you very much for taking the time to do these and share the information in an unbiased manner :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing this Dave, a good test. i'm still tempted to get some SNH despite having C1 on the car and using C2 for top ups, and i also have over 400ml of collie 476 left :lol: there isn't any point getting the SNH though really is there!?


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Well Dave I wouldnt of guessed it was 476s............


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dave, I have to say I`m impressed so far with SNH. I applied it to this Clio I did 8 weeks ago, It had its first wash last Saturday! The car is parked in our car park ( Plant Hire = severe dust/mud ) so I figured a good test piece! Not the best pic but I took from my office window this morning.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Babalu826 said:


> Dave, you mentioned the squeak test. what exactly is that?


Using a microfibre, twisting it on the finish (lightly to avoid marring), if the finish squeaks it is an indication that there is no protection there (just an indication, rather that it being hard and fast proof  )



E21_ross said:


> thanks for sharing this Dave, a good test. i'm still tempted to get some SNH despite having C1 on the car and using C2 for top ups, and i also have over 400ml of collie 476 left :lol: there isn't any point getting the SNH though really is there!?


Well - at the end of the day, you have a lot of durable protection products, and I would imagine what SNH will bring to that is the uniqueness of the product, a sort of fun product that also has decent durability, and very good water behaviour on application and early in its life 



ClioToby said:


> Well Dave I wouldnt of guessed it was 476s............


A stalwart for durability, and well known for being a hybrid of wax and sealant, it was going to be a strong contender for testing new hybrids against 



ROMEYR32 said:


> Hi Dave, I have to say I`m impressed so far with SNH. I applied it to this Clio I did 8 weeks ago, It had its first wash last Saturday! The car is parked in our car park ( Plant Hire = severe dust/mud ) so I figured a good test piece! Not the best pic but I took from my office window this morning.
> 
> View attachment 19094


Different cars and mileages etc will all see different durability, so ig is good to see another car on test  ... It all adds to the bigger picture for assessing the durability and peformance of a product, as one test alone cannot possibly do that, it can only add a little to the story. Keep us posted on this one :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

An interesting test Dave! To be fair, your tests are always far more rigourous and well planned the so many of ours on here - and I have no reason to doubt your judgement and fairness, so take this with a pinch of salt... But the "single blinding" (i.e. of us, not you) until the end rankles me a bit. 

To me, if blinding, it would be even better to do it double blind. One person selects/prepares samples, another person preps/applies, then another rates/analyses, or a simple version of (obviously, the PITA factor would make this a difficult one to do). In its current form, something tells me there was a point to this exercise and it's blinding of the "audience", and the desired conclusion was met. More like a how a magician "wows" with the surprise at the end.

Happy days though, as I do have a nice shiny pot of 476s in my bag... just waiting to go back on for winter :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had 2x coats SNH on half my Clio over LP since it came out in mid May so 3 months. beading before washing isn't the great, similar to that shown but after and when still clean it does bead very tight. wash down still seems fairly easy still


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for great comparison, I may now need to expand my collection!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

McClane said:


> An interesting test Dave! Would be even better to do it double blind. One person selects/prepares samples, another person preps/applies, then another rates/analyses. Or a simple version of.
> 
> Something tells me there was a point to this exercise and it's blinding of the "audience", and the desired conclusion was met.


If someone is willing to prepare samples, I am willing to apply them - thought currently, my main test car is wearing another test so it will have to wait until that is concluded  Not sure about desired conclusion, though  The point of the exercise was to see how two hyrbid LSPs performed on my car, one new to the market and the other and old stalwart - both have their plusses and minuses for this application in particular, which the test goes some way to highlight 



Yellow Dave said:


> I've had 2x coats SNH on half my Clio over LP since it came out in mid May so 3 months. beading before washing isn't the great, similar to that shown but after and when still clean it does bead very tight. wash down still seems fairly easy still


As above, good to hear of another car that is giving results for the durability - would be interesting to see pictures/videos to add to the story here... I can only post what is on my own car (or whatever vehicle I have chosen for test), and the results are individual to that car so the more examples posted, the better :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave I`ve just checked the date on the camera when I did the Clio, 7th May! Still looking pretty good durability wise:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> If someone is willing to prepare samples, I am willing to apply them - thought currently, my main test car is wearing another test so it will have to wait until that is concluded  Not sure about desired conclusion, though  The point of the exercise was to see how two hyrbid LSPs performed on my car, one new to the market and the other and old stalwart - both have their plusses and minuses for this application in particular, which the test goes some way to highlight


True Dave, and I seriously don't mean any offence - it's just what struck me as a reader. And lord know's, I've never even gone to the trouble to do a side by side wax test.

I've edited my 1st post a bit more to explain why I came to that conclusion. Maybe part of me thinks that it would've sat better to me as a reader if "product 1" and "product 2" were revealed up front. Since I'm guessing you know which they were anyway, I don't see the point of hiding them, except for a "reveal" at the end.

Such tactics are often used by marketers, or people with a point to prove... I.e. they were used by Pepsi to break down pre-conceived ideas about whether it was "less-nice" than Coca-cola - based on instant brand interpretations. The point is, they were trying to make a point.

I am as cynical as they come though...  

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

McClane said:


> True Dave, and I seriously don't mean any offence - it's just what struck me as a reader. And lord know's, I've never even gone to the trouble to do a side by side wax test.
> 
> I've edited my 1st post a bit more to explain why I came to that conclusion. Maybe part of me thinks that it would've sat better to me as a reader if "product 1" and "product 2" were revealed up front. Since I'm guessing you know which they were anyway, I don't see the point of hiding them, except for a "reveal" at the end.
> 
> ...


I kept the products hidden at the start as when the initial threads had polls in them for judging looks (if that is possible) and water behaviour at the outset, I just wanted the form to judge for themselves which they preferred without knowledge of what the products were... the polls were very informative to me, I knew what the products were but I wasn't allowing myself to judge looks or water behaviour at the start, I wanted to hear the forum's views. And the divide was interesting, with the slower but fuller sheeting of SNH preferred over the faster sheeting of 476S and the preference of beading was split down the middle.

Its not all about durability, so these factors I wanted assessed blind by the forum with my personal thoughts on it (I like tight beads and fast sheeting, so 476S is my preferred but I can see why the slower sheeting and more complete sheeting would be preferred also) not taken into consideration in anyway.

The next wax test, which is Celeste vs. Glasur, will have the products named upfront for people to judge and decide from the outset


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> I kept the products hidden at the start as when the initial threads had polls in them for judging looks (if that is possible) and water behaviour at the outset, I just wanted the form to judge for themselves which they preferred without knowledge of what the products were... the polls were very informative to me, I knew what the products were but I wasn't allowing myself to judge looks or water behaviour at the start, I wanted to hear the forum's views. And the divide was interesting, with the slower but fuller sheeting of SNH preferred over the faster sheeting of 476S and the preference of beading was split down the middle.
> 
> Its not all about durability, so these factors I wanted assessed blind by the forum with my personal thoughts on it (I like tight beads and fast sheeting, so 476S is my preferred but I can see why the slower sheeting and more complete sheeting would be preferred also) not taken into consideration in anyway.
> 
> The next wax test, which is Celeste vs. Glasur, will have the products named upfront for people to judge and decide from the outset


Fair play... and a good point/reason. That'll teach me to jump in at the end then. :wall: . Though if I hadn't asked, I wouldn't know.

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

This test was a good result for the tried and trusted 476s(especially as it was starting to get slated fairly recently by some on here), i also prefered this over dodo's Sn hybrid, although not a bad product and easy going use wise i know what i will be using again come winter


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice test but I'm a bit disapointed by the results of SN Hybird. Currently my car is wearing two coats of Hybrid and it still holds up nicely with tight beads. The layers are almost 8 weeks old now on my daily.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great test Dave.

What do they feed 'Colinite' when they make it (or, indeed feed the people who make it :lol? In either 476 or 915 form (I know slight differences) they both seem to be made of steel when it comes to durability! It's probably been done but I think the Colinite waxes would outlast most others on the market when it comes to durability, and for sure, 915 will compete with the best when it comes to looks to, as I recall a certain 'blind' test you did with people voting on the best looking car showed!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Great test Dave.
> 
> What do they feed 'Colinite' when they make it (or, indeed feed the people who make it :lol? In either 476 or 915 form (I know slight differences) they both seem to be made of steel when it comes to durability! It's probably been done but I think the Colinite waxes would outlast most others on the market when it comes to durability, and for sure, 915 will compete with the best when it comes to looks to, as I recall a certain 'blind' test you did with people voting on the best looking car showed!
> 
> ...


it is a good wax. it was my 1st "proper" wax, i've bought a few since, but still love the collinite. however, it's never going on my car again so i've no idea what to do with it. i've probably over 400ml left :lol: any idea how long it'll last if stored in a cool, dark place with the lid on? i'm guessing it should be good for several years....may just need warming up in some hot water if i come to use it again?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> ....any idea how long it'll last if stored in a cool, dark place with the lid on? i'm guessing it should be good for several years........


Probably more years than you and I will last my friend! Wax in a air tight tin I can imagine will last forever.......

Might be wrong but can't see it going off.......

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff... nice reveal...:lol:

If its a test i tend to go one coat route also.

Again we can only post our findings on our vehicles too often its a case of well i found that this products much longer than that, which may well be valid as that was your vehicle and no two vehicles are treated exactly the same driven the same our exposed to the exact same conditions.

We try we post and others try again...:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to test and post.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, indeed we can only post up what we find and the more of us who do this, the better the picture we can draw of particular products :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Good test Dave, was waiting ages for the outcome and spotted it late
I too, love 476, it's the wax i have chosen to use on the car and everyone at work takes the P**s because it looks so shiny next to the other cars, if only they knew how much it costs in time and products, they may well have a go.
It has a wet finish and looks good on the metallic grey paint.
I do use FK1000p on the bonnet as i reckon the high temperature does not affect it as much as 476.
Cant wait for the next instalment in testing.

Cheers....Kev


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Who would have thought it eh? 

*sits contented*


----------

